# Pigeon Bath



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

This might be a dumb question but I will ask. What do you use as a bath pan and what do you put in the water when you let your birds take a bath?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

*Pigeon Bath Pan*

This is what I use and my birds really enjoy it. I'ts not your normal bath pan but it sure does a lot of birds all at once.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I also use 20 mule team borax in the bath water between 1/3 and 1/4 cup to a sled full of water. A close friend of mine who has white homers uses johnson's baby shampoo and his birds shine.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I never gave a sled any thought. Thats a good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kitty litter pans make great baths. Fill them up with a few inches of water. I normally use plain water, but occasionally add pigeon cleanser to the water, or the bath salts from Foy's. The sterilite plastic containers make good baths also.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I use a plastic tub and there's pigeon bath salts that I buy from Australian Pigeon company thinking I need tub like Covenant loft as I use 2 x 5l tubs but they all want to be in the 1 makes me laugh as the whole loft seems to squeeze in somehow?? (approx 20 birds)


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought a new oil drain pan from WalMart...I have only added garlic powder..

the sled idea is great!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> This is what I use and my birds really enjoy it. I'ts not your normal bath pan but it sure does a lot of birds all at once.


That's cool. I'd like to see them all piling into that. Have any pictures?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That's cool. I'd like to see them all piling into that. Have any pictures?


I don't but they need a bath so maybe after church tommorow they will get one and I can get a pic. supposed to rain so we'll see.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a nice metal pan. It's shallow but large. I also have a yellow plastic tub that is deeper, and some other metal pans (the bottom half to those hanging chicken feeders). If I have them, I add bath salts. Otherwise I use ACV. You can't use ACV in galvanized containers though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> I don't but they need a bath so maybe after church tommorow they will get one and I can get a pic. supposed to rain so we'll see.


I'll look for them, and hope for good weather. That must be cute.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a big cat litter box mix with water that has 1 tablespoon of borax per gallon. I also add vinegar on their bath as well on certain occasions.

Basically anything that you can put water on it (maybe about 3-4 inches deep) and your pigeons will fit on it is ok. One of my crazy bird even decided to take a bath inside a homemade waterer once and can't get out. I took a picture of that just for fun. LOL! Here is the pic (I have replaced that waterer with smaller hole):


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I too use kitty litter boxes. As far as what I put in it, apple vinegar sometimes and other times pigeon salt.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

No bath pics today it's pouring rain out, I'm just thankful it's not snow!!!


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*They Love It*

Well I ended up with a kitty litter pan. I added the borax to some luke warm water and out to the loft I went. They have been sitting out in the rain all day but when I went in there with their bath they went nuts. They all tried to jump in. It was a free for all.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have two large plastic paint pans and they love it some are in the deep side and some stay on the shallow side


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Covenant Loft said:


> This is what I use and my birds really enjoy it. I'ts not your normal bath pan but it sure does a lot of birds all at once.


I like that what is it? It be nice to see a bunch at a time taking a bath in that thing


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

its a snow sled


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mcox0112 said:


> Well I ended up with a kitty litter pan. I added the borax to some luke warm water and out to the loft I went. They have been sitting out in the rain all day but when I went in there with their bath they went nuts. They all tried to jump in. It was a free for all.



That's cute. Don't you just love watching them bathe? They do love it. You may need two. I set up two or three pans. One a kitty litter pan and one a clear plastic container. Sometimes a saucer made for a large plastic pot. And they still crowd in. Some of them just like to sit there and soak. I use warm water so it won't be icy cold. They get everything but the bubble bath. LOL. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Oh well i wouldnt know we dont have snow here


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I've heard using white vinegar is good with multi birds bathing and it's also good for the feathers. I tried this with my two and they didn't seem to mind (I only used about a capful/1tsp for about 1/2 gallon of water).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> I've heard using white vinegar is good with multi birds bathing and it's also good for the feathers. I tried this with my two and they didn't seem to mind (I only used about a capful/1tsp for about 1/2 gallon of water).



You could also use the apple cider vinegar. I think most use that if they add vinegar to the bath.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I use a big cat litter box mix with water that has 1 tablespoon of borax per gallon. I also add vinegar on their bath as well on certain occasions.
> 
> Basically anything that you can put water on it (maybe about 3-4 inches deep) and your pigeons will fit on it is ok. One of my crazy bird even decided to take a bath inside a homemade waterer once and can't get out. I took a picture of that just for fun. LOL! Here is the pic (I have replaced that waterer with smaller hole):


LOL! I have made the same type of waters and one of our pygmy pouters did the sae exact thing as your pigeon. What a sight it was to see him all up in the jug! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate it when my birds bathe in their water that they are supposed to drink. So i give them baths more often... I use a large shallow cake pan


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Funny dancing pink feet!*

Have yourself a BUNCH of fun and get a clear plastic pigeon bath tub! Their happy dancing little pink feet are hilarious!!

http://www.rescuereport.org/2008/06/bird-bath.html


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I use a big cat litter box mix with water that has 1 tablespoon of borax per gallon. I also add vinegar on their bath as well on certain occasions.
> 
> Basically anything that you can put water on it (maybe about 3-4 inches deep) and your pigeons will fit on it is ok. One of my crazy bird even decided to take a bath inside a homemade waterer once and can't get out. I took a picture of that just for fun. LOL! Here is the pic (I have replaced that waterer with smaller hole):


one of my birds did the exact thing and i opend the top and let it out!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sophie's bath*

Sophie is very particular about her bath:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6VF8ToMbOo


----------

